# is there any way to see what posts you were thanked for?



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wondering if there is a way to see what posts I was thanked for and/or who thanked me? Thanks


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

You can get notifications but its difficult to go directly to the post that was thanked. If you have notifications setup for the thread, it will tell you when and who thanked a post of yours.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for this post


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Gman said:


> You can get notifications but its difficult to go directly to the post that was thanked. If you have notifications setup for the thread, it will tell you when and who thanked a post of yours.


you can go directly to the post that was made.....on the notification it will say. "So and so" thanked "a post you made" in "XYZ Thread". You can click any 3 of those links...

but if u meant hard to go back directly to all the ones you've ever been thanked for. That would be alot harder.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I didn't realize, now if only we could like posts in tapatalk


----------

